
How Yelp Uses Deep Learning to Classify Photos - lvwrence
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2015/10/how-we-use-deep-learning-to-classify-business-photos-at-yelp.html
======
swagv
And yet photos on Yelp is still one of the least useful things about the
service.

